# Chyna Doll Man



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2007)

A-Lister Galore here










I can't get over the fact that she's posing behind a Trash can.
Hehehe.

I like her as a person - it's funny how she can look better than Brit-Brit tho.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

I prefer britney. haha.

I loved her on the vh1 show though.

But, she's alright.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 2, 2007)

you will lugh at me if i told you that i dont know her?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

It's not bad for her, I guess. Girl has no hips, though!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 2, 2007)

She looks alright. She needs to get her hip's inflated. She will definately float in water with those bazooka's......lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 2, 2007)

She is pretty, IMHO.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 2, 2007)

Something about her face...........


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 2, 2007)

She looks like a cleaned up muscular version of kat von d


----------



## Nox (Sep 2, 2007)

She's looking alright here. Now what she needs is one of those "Con-donkadonk" underpanties, you know, the kind with the fluffed ass and hips. It really works wonders for crossdressers.


----------



## babyangel (Sep 3, 2007)

lol I prefer Britney too just not how she has been dressing lately.



Babyangel


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm looking into those panties, but I think I already have hips bigger than hers lol. I really love the garbage can--nice touch.


----------



## Solimar (Sep 3, 2007)

She's alright here...


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 3, 2007)

I love Joanie. She looked beautiful in the Playboy shoot


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of very hardbodied women, but I do admire her for having such a great sense of humour about herself, and her career choices in general.

Also really loving the purse!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 4, 2007)

I like the outfit except for the neclace.


----------



## Karren (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's looking alright here. Now what she needs is one of those "Con-donkadonk" underpanties, you know, the kind with the fluffed ass and hips. It really works wonders for crossdressers.
http://www.cross-dress.com/Merchant2...addedpanty.jpg
Hey!! I have a pair just like those!! lol

Karren


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Sep 4, 2007)

I think I need that con-donkadonk for my lack of hips and butt too!!!! AHHH lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 4, 2007)

She doesnt look bad.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 4, 2007)

look Ma!! no hips!! or ass!!!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 4, 2007)

I think she would look better if her boobs weren't so huge. It makes her look funny.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 4, 2007)

I love her shoes! hot!


----------



## southcitybabe (Sep 4, 2007)

wow Joanie is looking amazing! beautifull, Shes the reason I started in the same business, I wish I hadnt dyed my hair black back then tho


----------



## Colorlicious (Sep 5, 2007)

yea she doesnt look bad


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2007)

she doesn't look like a man to me. her hands and feet are very feminine (love those shoes, too!). it's those body builder shoulders that can throw you off. i still think she looks better than alot of the hollywood honies we've seen lately! jmho~


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's looking alright here. Now what she needs is one of those "Con-donkadonk" underpanties, you know, the kind with the fluffed ass and hips. It really works wonders for crossdressers.
http://www.cross-dress.com/Merchant2...addedpanty.jpg
Yes would put a nice finishing touch to the look


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2007)

I have no idea who this is lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not bad for her, I guess. Girl has no hips, though! Hi,
You're right - no hips. As the pic was slowly loading, I thought she was holding a trash bag (instead of her cell and handbag).


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 22, 2007)

i like her hair


----------



## Ricci (Oct 22, 2007)

IMHO Brit looks better then her


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 23, 2007)

she looks alright


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 23, 2007)

Everytime I look at her, I think of that picture of her private parts that is floating around here somewhere..ewww! I am a little jealous of her boobies, though, I want some big ones..lol.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 23, 2007)

ok...WHERE can one buy those fake bootie gurdles? lol!! and i think chyna looks ALOT prettier now IMO, and she sounds like a girl again!!


----------



## Anthea (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok...WHERE can one buy those fake bootie gurdles? lol!! and i think chyna looks ALOT prettier now IMO, and she sounds like a girl again!! I must confess to owning a few pair of those as I do like to look in proportion.
I got mine from ( Australia) Breast forms at The Breast Form Store .Com - Breast forms, enhancement forms, breast enhancers, bras, gaffs, nipples, breast prosthesis and much more. From a store dedicated to the Transgender and Cross Dressing Community.

In the US you get them here Breast forms at The Breast Form Store .Com - Breast forms, enhancement forms, breast enhancers, bras, gaffs, nipples, breast prosthesis and much more. From a store dedicated to the Transgender and Cross Dressing Community.

That pic of her defanitly needs them and I agree her boobs are to large. Otherwise she looks OK


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no idea who this is lol She was a wrestler, Don't think she is anymore though.


----------

